# Ideas for a Single Speed dj/trail bike



## BLH2 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am looking for suggestion on a SS DJ/trail bike. I have been looking at the Haro Thread1,Specalized p1, and building either a custom Fetish or Santa Cruz Chameleon. Looking for suggestions. Has anyone ridden the Haro Thread? LBS has a great deal on one.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the thread looks aight but i think id go p1


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

What kind of geometry do you want? That's the question you need to ask yourself. When you figure that out, find a few that fit, and ask about those.

A custom build will always be better, stock bikes come with crap components that you have to replace eventually. You can get on a bike a lot cheaper with a stock bike though.


----------



## BLH2 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like an aggresive geometry. I currently ride a large Chameleon as my hardtail bike, so I was thinking a Medium in the Chameleon.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, go for the P.1. That is what I am getting and its only 699. (at my lbs) . The thread one looks pretty good too and its like 100 cheaoer then the p.1 if u find the right place. I still prefer the p.1 . Don't even bother building up a custom...too much money ... too much time. I would go with the p.1 ...here are pics of the p.1 and thread one...









thread one 2007









specialized p.1 2007 (better buy!)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Might want to look into a giant STP, p.1 cr-mo.

I'm pretty partial to steel frames. Have you ever tried one?


----------



## BLH2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes I use to ride a steel Voodoo hardtail as my xc bike, I really miss it


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> ...here are pics of the p.1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the hell does that green p have a boxguide on it?!?? :skep:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> why the hell does that green p have a boxguide on it?!?? :skep:


Specialized's solution to crappy chainline? Good catch, didn't even notice that.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Try pre-production mockups. Every company takes pics of half-assed bikes initially, that doesn't mean Specialized sucks.

I would strongly recommend the Chameleon. That's the only one of the listed bikes that will come close to holding its own on trails; the others are too DJ-specific.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i think the P.1 doesnt have a boxguide on all of them. I mean ive seen dif pics that dont have 'em....

ya.. on the specialized website it doesnt have 1 ...i don think ..

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22158


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd agree with Ojai if you want some trails mixed in there. My friends Chameleon holds its own on the DJ's and the trail. Good pick IMO.


----------

